# Bathroom remodel



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

*Edit* I cross posted this from another forum so dates aren't accurate but it gives a play by play on the process. This is the first time I've done any work in a bathroom so it was a learn as you go kind of thing.

So I rather spontaneously decided last Monday night that I was going to tear up the gross vinyl tile **cough cough that I installed a year ago cough cough** in my bathroom. Then I looked at the toilet and realized it was borderline disgusting as well. Then I looked over at the sink and figured why not. Then I remembered the paint job I did wasn't exactly stellar. After that I realized that wainscoting really could be replaced as well. 

I'm about half way done. I put in real tile last night which was a giant pain in the ass. I don't currently own a wet saw so I was stuck using the cheap tile cutter from Home Depot. Huge mistake. That thing sucks so much I'm going to try and get my money back. I bought a ton of extra tile with the intention of just returning what I didn't use. That thing broke so many I'm left with one tile extra. The design wasn't really inspired by a spur of creative genius. Rather, not having a wet saw and thus not having the ability to cut tile around the toilet flange and A/C vent left me with this as the best option. The little cut pieces by the flange will be covered by the toilet and are there for support.

Ideally I'll build a custom tile shower to but in the mean time this will get me by. My self imposed deadline was by tomorrow but with Halloween it may get pushed back to Saturday.

Anyway, the obligatory pics:


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

And this would probably be why I don't have a girlfriend :haha:










I've learned a lot over the last year. While I prefer framing, I'm starting to get a feel for tile. If I get to the rest of the house though, I'll be doing wood flooring. Tiling is backbreaking work. I now get why they wear knee pads.

I purchased this vanity from Home Depot but in the dark, chocolate color.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...roductId=100423200&N=10000003+527338+10043010










And this is my new throne, also from Home Depot on sale for $99.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100608621


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

Still need to finish grouting, wainscoting, foot moulding and paint touch ups but it's getting there.


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

99% finished. Just need to cut another piece of paneling and finish the trim work. There is trim on the bottom of the paneling I just didn't get a pic of it.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

At first glance of this picture i thought.... "_wow, this guy is really good at cutting tile..._" thought the lid to the container was a circle you cut in the tile 












Looks good, big difference so far.


_


----------

